# The Titanic was switched with the Olympic−but not in the way you think



## emperornorton (Jul 19, 2021)

Let's review. The _Titanic_ began its maiden voyage on April 10, 1912, sailing from Southampton for New York. Meanwhile, the _Olympic_, according to the narrative, was traveling the opposite direction, having left New York on April 13. That's the official story.






*Part of the official story.*

However, according to the advertisements placed in newspapers until March 14, 1912, the _Olympic_ was scheduled to sail from New York on_ *April 6.*_ Because the journey across the Atlantic took a week, the _Olympic_ wouldn't be able to depart from New York again, if it sailed on the 6th, until April 20. But beginning on March 14, advertisements for the White Star Line stated that _Olympic _would be sailing from New York on _*April 13*_*.* Without making drastic changes to its schedule, the _Olympic_ would not have been able to honor this new itinerary. Is it possible that this revision was a preparatory effort to establish continuity−a sort of alibi−for the events scheduled for the _Titanic _on the 14th and 15th?




*White Star Line advertisements from March 9, March 12, and March 14.*


Whatever happened to the Titanic, _it didn't sink because it struck an iceberg._ Let's briefly review some of the problems with the iceberg theory.





*Which one is it?*


The _Titanic_ route was south of the ice fields.
Nobody saw any icebergs. (Even with 800 people paddling around the wreck for eight hours.)
Nobody felt a collision with an iceberg. Passengers on a ship that hit an iceberg with force sufficient to slice its bottom off transversely would eat the nearest wall like a bird flying into a plate glass window. They wouldn't sleep through it.
The _Titanic_ was equipped with sophisticated sonar "ears," capable of detecting and warning of submerged or floating obstructions like icebergs in its path (_which is never talked about_).



*Did you know about this?*

And even if it did run into an iceberg it wouldn't have sunk in _three hours_.





*Between the dense fog and the shattering forecastle timbers, the Titanic crew had little chance of survival.*

The implausibility of the iceberg theory is probably the reason several fake ship-collides-with-iceberg stories appeared in the news in the days preceding and following the _Titanic_ incident. The supposed "monster iceberg" culprit was initially reported to tower 400 above the sea. The ship's momentum, the newspapers said, caused it to slide out of the water and up the face of the berg's icy peak before slipping backwards into the water again. Sure.

But if it didn't strike an iceberg, then how did it sink? Bomb? Torpedo? Halifax Triangle? Further, how was it that Captain "Ted Smith" survived the disaster? And why aren't there any bodies in the "wreckage" Ballard found back in 1985?

What actually happened to the _Titanic_ is that it didn't sink at all. It simply turned around and became the _Olympic_. *The Titanic wasn't switched with the Olympic. The Titanic WAS the Olympic.* *Two names, one ship.* Start there and watch the contradictions and disparities in the _Titanic_ saga vanish.





It also helps to realize that the controversial narrative details in_ Titanic_-level organized crime are typically deliberate "hooks" designed to draw the public into presupposing the fictional plot elements and thence confine their attention to irrelevant and counterproductive controversies. We won't get distracted about whether Captain Lord could have done this or should have done that or whether his name sounds kind of fake, etc. (Let me say that they still do this and everybody still falls for it. "The cop used to work with the victim," "The right-wing school shooter was registered as a Democrat," "Jet fuel doesn't melt steel beams," and so forth. Sorry for getting side-tracked.)


I suggest the _Titanic_'_s_ course across the ocean was more like this:




*(Sinking the ship in a super-deep part of the ocean was probably a key mission parameter for the conspirators.)*

The _Titanic_ (red line) sails west from England toward North America until it reaches a remote spot in the North Atlantic 1000 miles or so east of New York. After putting off its passengers, the ship reverses course and sails back to England as the_ Olympic_ (green line). The dotted green line is the _phantom-Olympic_ whose fictitious route is contrived to provide an alibi for the ship. The radio "censorship" imposed on the _Olympic_ following the putative _Titanic_ sinking prevents slip-ups. The passengers on the _Titanic_ testified that Captain Smith was last seen standing on the bridge, but rather than "going down with the ship" I think it's more likely he was simply "going back with the ship."





*Why was the Olympic hovering near the scene of the disaster?*

Furthermore, the _Titanic_ wasn't exactly eager to let anybody follow up on its half-hearted maritime malingering. For instance, the _Cincinnati _responded to the _Titanic_'s distress calls and was told not to interfere by the _Titanic_'s radio operator because the _Olympic_ had already responded.





*On the right: Olympic? Or Brittanic? (inset)*

The side-by-side photos of what are alleged to be _Titanic_ and _Olympic_ under construction at Harland and Wolff's shipyard show one ship painted dark (like _Titanic_) and one ship painted white. The second ship is said to be the _Olympic_, but it looks like the Brittanic to me. The _Olympic_ was identical to the _Titanic_, colorwise, so why would it be painted white?





*Even a poorly-faked photograph will fool 95% of the population.*

There is a second side-by-side photo, said to depict the_ Olympic _and_ Titanic_ sitting in the water together alongside a dock, but if you look closely it is clear that it's a forgery. You might notice the shadow-boat and aberrant reflections along the hull of the _Titanic_ (right side, supposedly) or the serious perspective deviations resulting from the amalgam of source images. Think about why a picture depicting the _Titanic _and _Olympic_ together would be forged. What would make that necessary?

But (I hear you saying), the _Titanic_ and _Olympic _couldn't be the same boat because they weren't completely identical. What about their slightly different promenade-deck fenestration schemes? _What about those?_

Yes, I'm aware that _Titanic_ had windows on the promenade deck where_ Olympic_ didn't. I'm also aware that the_ Olympic_ later did have promenade deck windows installed (per news article from August 1911--below). This was part of its transition to _Titanic_, I contend, occuring several months after _Olympic_ started crossing the Atlantic.






By the way, the _Olympic_ departed Belfast on May 31st, 1911 for Liverpool, the first leg of her maiden voyage. Interestingly, The _Titanic_ was launched on May 31st, 1911 (_the same date!_) at Belfast. Weird coincidence.


_Try this:_


_Titanic/Olympic_ (Smith) departs from England, as the _Titanic_, with 1300 passengers.


At the same time, _phantom-Olympic_ (Haddock) sets sail from New York bound for England.

The position of this ship (_phantom-Olympic_) is usually represented as having been five hundred miles west of the _Titanic_ when the latter begin to sink and "raced" to its rescue. Right. According to sworn testimony, The _Olympic_ was *east* of the _Carpathia_ and passed the point where _Titanic_ sank shortly after midnight on Monday morning. Like it was almost right on top of the _Titanic_. Now take a look at Haddock's biography (snippet below is from Wikipedia); there are plenty of "hints for those who see."





*This is actually a very common war-time assignment.*


In the middle of the Atlantic, _Titanic_ is brought to a halt. You know the story: _"We hit an iceberg. Get in the lifeboats."_


All the normies/non-conspirators (with some of the conspirators/influencers) get on life boats and try to get as far from _Titanic/Olympic_ as possible, fearing suction vortices and desperate dads from steerage capsizing their boats.


_*Certain passengers on the Titanic/Olympic are murdered, tossed into ocean.*_


Conspirators-who-want-to-fake-their deaths climb to the upper deck of Titanic/Olympic and try to look as sad as possible. (Maybe.)





*Did you know about these hoaxes created by wireless radio pranksters?*


Other passengers who are still on the _Titanic_, once the_ Carpathia_ is safely out of sight, are taken aboard the _Virginian_; others simply remain on the _Titanic/Olympic_. The highest ranking surviving officer (per the narrative) Charles Lightoller--a joke name intended to suggest "lie teller"--manages to find a spare overturned lifeboat for himself and begins working on his honours petition and pursuing his lifelong dream of shooting a dolphin with a handgun (just kidding about the last part.)


The _Virginian_, although heading east for Liverpool, is reported to be stopping at St. Johns with 600 survivors. Later it is reported that the _Virginian,_ having arrived too late to assist the _Titanic_, simply continued eastward to Liverpool. However, the _Virginian_ refuses to respond to wireless queries during its passage and arrives in Liverpool inexplicably late.




*How can you even think about telling the truth when there are tramatized survivors around?*

(The ordinary passenger folk don't know for certain if _Titanic_ sank or not, but the crew said it was sinking, they saw the distress flares, saw the rich men not being let onto the life boats, etc.)


The _Titanic/Olympic _turns around and proceeds to England as the _Olympic_, making necessary changes to the livery.






After completing its voyage to Europe, the _Olympic_ fails to depart for its voyage back to New York, owing to the most ludicrous union objections of all time. This delay was presumably instigated to allow the vessel to divest itself of its Titanic identity as thoroughly as possible. (Here comes a surprise! Trade union leaders seem to have played a key role in this criminal conspiracy.)

_What was the purpose of such a hoax?_

Certainly, there were many opportunistic fraud possibilities to be exploited in such an event. And it could be that the _Titanic_ tragedy was designed to psychologically prepare the public for a transportation ecosystem based on petroleum.

More importantly, the ship-sinking story is one of the very few plausible ways of taking out several high-profile individuals at once without drawing intense suspicion.
As many others have alleged, I think it's most likely that such victims were obstacles to the Cabal's plans for the Federal Reserve and/or the First World War. It is not a coincidence that the _Titanic_ event occurred on the anniversary of the Lincoln Assassination. The name of the rescue ship that the media lionized (undeservedly) as the hero in the drama, The_ Carpathia_, provides another hint. (And don't forget that "Titan" is a cognate of "Teuton.")


But if the _Titanic_ didn't sink, what happened to it? Was it just sold for scrap? I guess it's possible, but I don't like explanations that make everything in life seem completely pointless, so probably not.


_In my opinion_, it's docked in Long Beach, California.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jul 19, 2021)

Okay, good theory, but what about the elegged titanic wreck that has been discovered? Wouldn't that be a hard job to fake?

Thanks
Also, not to discount anything you've said...

But I do not think it's solely for insurance Jobs or fraud. These scenarios are created (911, titanic, covaids etc) to sear fear and panic into the lexicon of the people. 

Because if it were merely an insurance job, like 911 may have been, I seem that think surely these billionair owners must have interest in the insurance cartels too, so in effect they would only be stealing from themselves if the main objective was money. 

Cheers


----------



## emperornorton (Jul 19, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> But I do not think it's solely for insurance Jobs or fraud. These scenarios are created (911, titanic, covaids etc) to sear fear and panic into the lexicon of the people.


I don't think so either. As I said, the racketeering is opportunistic. Morgan Robertson wrote that _Futility_ book in 1898 so there's clearly a much deeper purpose.

The location of the Titanic wreck site, supposedly at the bottom of the Atlantic Ocean, has never been made public. Why not?


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 19, 2021)

SH Archive - Our civilization did not build Titanic, Olympic or Britannic.  Theirs did. Was it the Tartarian one?

Four pages from the archive..
Edit to correct typo


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Jul 19, 2021)

Watched a documentary about Titanic a few weeks ago on tv. Talking about ships that didn't go to give aid . One ship that allegedly stood a mile or two distant was the S.S. Mount Temple . There's an interesting name I thought . More details and food for thought here : 
http://www.paullee.com/titanic/mounttemple.php


----------



## Seven823One (Jul 19, 2021)

Not here? 41° 46′ 0'' N, 50° 14′ 0'' W


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Jul 20, 2021)

Who knows where the wreck lies? Apparently it may disappear in a few years - how convenient imo.


----------



## dakotamoon (Jul 20, 2021)

This brings up another amazing ship from the same yards as the Titanic!  The SS. Keewatin!    https://sskeewatin.com/

Keewatin Video

My shop teacher in high school, started a rust proofing company - sold it for $$$ and bought this ship from Scotland, it was disassembled so it would fit through the canals of the great lakes to get it to it's current resting place.  Amazing undertaking, the Youtube tours of the ship, show what society was like at the time.. with many state rooms. 

I'd always thought when I saw the ship:  No way that WE built that ship, the technology is just way too far advanced for the 1800's.  This ship literally comes apart so it could be hauled S. America, or Asia or ??? 

Was this ship as well as the Titanic - built by the Tartarians?


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 20, 2021)

Nothing unusual or Tartarian about building and transporting ships in parts for reassembly/assembly elsewhere.


> Other Steamers introduced into service during the second half of the nineteenth century included the Rothay, built by the Lancaster Shipbuilding Company in 1867. This was the last paddle steamer built for service on Windermere. The parts were brought to the port of Greenodd by the steamer Duchess of Lancaster and transported by horse and cart to Newby Bridge for assembly. The ship had a rudder at each end to help it manoeuvre in the shallow waters of the river Leven at Newby Bridge; it was scrapped in 1891.



Source

Read the linked pages I posted back up the ways to find out more on the likelihood Titanic never existed as a separate hull.


----------



## dakotamoon (Jul 20, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Nothing unusual or Tartarian about building and transporting ships in parts for reassembly/assembly elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Source
> ...


I'd ask you to do a tour of this ship - before proclaiming it's nothing unusual, the technology in the engine rooms is right out of a steam punk comic, the ship looks to have been built by  otherworldly technologies.


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 20, 2021)

Have a job on given her location and mine, though obviously there is the youtube video!
Steam engines were and still are the source of 'steam punk'. They are also very reliable, very easy to maintain and repair and the steam they use can be produced in a boiler burning all manner of fuels. Cannot think why fuel oil engines replaced them!

You should have a look at this Steam Yacht Gondola
I was an apprentice in the shipyard when her remains were brought into the yard to be 'restored' (don't tell anyone but more than half of the ship was beyond restoration). Apprentices under supervision of qualified tradesmen did most of the work on repairing her and she still sails under steam today.

Steam punk your heart out here if you are ever given the chance by the monsters running the COCO shitshow to travel in the future. Boats - Lakeland Arts


----------



## theflayedlordess (Jul 24, 2021)

emperornorton said:


> The implausibility of the iceberg theory is probably the reason several fake ship-collides-with-iceberg stories appeared in the news in the days preceding and following the _Titanic_ incident.


This creeps me out. They still do this today. Predictive programming, to get you used to the idea first so that when they tell you something weird happened you’re like “Oh, well, from what I’ve read, ships hit icebergs all the time”….


----------



## CurvedBullet (Jul 26, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> SH Archive - Our civilization did not build Titanic, Olympic or Britannic.  Theirs did. Was it the Tartarian one?
> 
> Four pages from the archive..
> Edit to correct typo


That KD article from the old site was what I thought about as well. I'd forgo the word "Tartarian" now though because I'm weary of nearly every bit of truth that's unearthed about The Old Realm being tagged with the word.


dakotamoon said:


> I'd ask you to do a tour of this ship - before proclaiming it's nothing unusual, the technology in the engine rooms is right out of a steam punk comic, the ship looks to have been built by  otherworldly technologies.


Doesn't mean it's "Tartarian."


----------



## emperornorton (Jul 31, 2021)

theflayedlordess said:


> This creeps me out. They still do this today. Predictive programming, to get you used to the idea first so that when they tell you something weird happened you’re like “Oh, well, from what I’ve read, ships hit icebergs all the time”….


I think one of the main purposes of predictive programming is leak containment (pun accidental).



CurvedBullet said:


> That KD article from the old site was what I thought about as well. I'd forgo the word "Tartarian" now though because I'm weary of nearly every bit of truth that's unearthed about The Old Realm being tagged with the word.
> 
> Doesn't mean it's "Tartarian."



I agree. I think the word they're looking for is "Roman," but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Lewis (Aug 1, 2021)

emperornorton said:


> Let's review. The _Titanic_ began its maiden voyage on April 10, 1912, sailing from Southampton for New York. Meanwhile, the _Olympic_, according to the narrative, was traveling the opposite direction, having left New York on April 13. That's the official story.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11678
> ...


Ok, am I experiencing a severe Mandela Effect? Where does The Virginian come from? All my life the rescue ships were Carpathia and Californian


----------



## Degeneration (Aug 2, 2021)

emperornorton said:


> I think one of the main purposes of predictive programming is leak containment (pun accidental).
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I think the word they're looking for is "Roman," but that's just my opinion.



The word "tartarian" itself is used this way  to make all this stolen history seem ridiculous


----------



## DampDevil (Aug 4, 2021)

There has to exist footage with Titanic written somewhere on the bow? It feels like her wreck is confirmed by so many by now? But reading all the articles provided here paints a different story. All I ever have heard about this has been widely dramatized appearently. Nice presentation btw


----------



## emperornorton (Aug 12, 2021)

DampDevil said:


> There has to exist footage with Titanic written somewhere on the bow? It feels like her wreck is confirmed by so many by now? But reading all the articles provided here paints a different story. All I ever have heard about this has been widely dramatized appearently. Nice presentation b the "wreck"





DampDevil said:


> There has to exist footage with Titanic written somewhere on the bow? It feels like her wreck is confirmed by so many by now? But reading all the articles provided here paints a different story. All I ever have heard about this has been widely dramatized appearently. Nice presentation btw





FarewellAngelina said:


> Who knows where the wreck lies? Apparently it may disappear in a few years - how convenient imo.





Seven823One said:


> Not here? 41° 46′ 0'' N, 50° 14′ 0'' W



You may imagine that the _Titanic_ wreck site is an objective public thing available for scrutiny by a disinterested community of truth-seekers. But of course it's not. They won't even tell you where it is and every time you get to see pictures of it it's totally different. You may also imagine that scientists would use their special method and high IQ to prevent any special interests or ulterior motives from polluting the business ethics of the maritime excavation or film industry, which you may imagine tread together along the path of unalloyed integrity, but unfortunately those notions are also false. The web of _Titanic_ lies has become so heavy and thick that the evil ones just want to dump the whole project and run away.

It's almost amusing watching the _Titanic_ research community strain to reconcile the countless discrepancies in the various videos, still images, and news reports of the alleged Titanic wreck. But the time and energy researchers have wasted in this futile quest is pitiful. Novel forms of bacteria, underwater vandalism, and secret submarine collisions are postulated in wild speculation. Then, just paragraphs later, the same are gravely offered as axiomatic foundation for even stupider theories. Then the researchers form teams and start fighting over gangway ramp grommets or something.

I think what happened is that the narrative-cementing Hollywood operation for the _Titanic_ deception actually began in the 1980s. (There had been sporadic Hollywood propanda on the _Titanic _but nothing comparable to Cameron's 1997 _coup de gras_). That's when the first credible wreck model was built; Ballard was written into the script to provide scientific credibility. Cameron was good with props and had gambling debts or something (I'm not sure).  If you go back and read about the "search for the _Titanic_" back in the 1980s, you'll realize what a farce the whole thing was. The team that "found" the wreck was not involved at all in examining or photographing the wreck; they simply explained to the underwater robot people where it was (supposedly). Then they made that_ Ghosts of the Abyss_ thing when people started noticing plot holes in the wreck script. Now they claim that the whole thing is on the verge of crumbling into dust. Better go to Vegas and get tickets for the Relics of the Deep exhibit to see some of those pewter champagne buckets pulled from the sea floor just before they dustified themselves.

Also note: The Academy Awards were held at the Shriner's Auditorium in 1998, and James Cameron was given the 33rd degree after the ceremony, for being such an obsequious weasel I guess.


----------



## Frodod (Aug 28, 2021)

Here is film footage of the RMS Olympic from building in 1908 until 1935. I do not have anything to add, but thought i would share this video of these ships/ this ship.
First 7 minutes shows the building of the ship.  At 8:30 minutes it is launched (without a name). I do not see rivets at the bottom part of the ship, but higher up and the decks are all rivetted together. And after 12 minutes scenes of the captain, the crew and the passengers and different activities on board the ship. Luggage handling, gym, kitchen, dining room,  saloon, elevator/lift, ballroom, etc.
Rick has a playlist called Great oceanliners of the past, including of course the Titanic.


----------



## Konrad from Ohrdruff (Nov 16, 2021)

emperornorton said:


> Let's review. The _Titanic_ began its maiden voyage on April 10, 1912, sailing from Southampton for New York. Meanwhile, the _Olympic_, according to the narrative, was traveling the opposite direction, having left New York on April 13. That's the official story.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11678
> ...


Hello, thank you for showing us your research which is quite interesting, and, much more plausible than what we are told. Smith, the captain of the Titanic, was of the families: how would they recruit other patsies/straw men if they really killed them during their operations?
Is there a source for the picture of the route with the red and green arrows? It doesn't look like GE.


----------



## Myrrinda (Nov 16, 2021)

Just some fun 
Jack was sacrificed as well. I saw that stupid movie (please don't laugh I was only 12) eight times. He totally could have made it.
​



(Sorry I can't make the pic smaller on my tablet)

Seroiously though: I never heard of that third rescue ship Virginia or something, ever.


----------



## Konrad from Ohrdruff (Dec 2, 2021)

emperornorton said:


> I don't think so either. As I said, the racketeering is opportunistic. Morgan Robertson wrote that _Futility_ book in 1898 so there's clearly a much deeper purpose.
> 
> The location of the Titanic wreck site, supposedly at the bottom of the Atlantic Ocean, has never been made public. Why not?


It's kind of like that mosque shooting with blanks, staged at Christchurch, where the names of the victims are unknown, because there were NO victims.

Cameron's CGI bullshit shows leather shoes and mahogany furniture... enough said. Microorganisms don't eat organic matter ONLY in Hollywood productions, no intelligence, no logic, no proof.

EMPERORMORTON: You're showing a sketch of the route you think the ship took. 

WHERE DID YOU GET THAT SKETCH FROM? 

It surely is not Google Earth. It looks like someone took a depiction of Tassili N'Ajjer, removed ESSENTIAL PARTS, and pasted it into the Atlantic, different scales notwithstanding.

There is as much left of the Titanic as there is intelligence in what the PTB keep regurgitating. Illiterate criminals never stop lying - no matter if you realize it or not, because they do it for money. Globally, the inbred morons that keep acting as ''government'' keep getting more ridiculous every day. But, hey, once the credibility is gone, everything is up for grabs. At least, that's what politicians, media and other propaganda shills keep telling you. The problem here is not one of many ships that disappeared/got hidden/camouflaged but the incredible gullibility of certain specimens who manage to accommodate THAT disconnect between their ears. When a certain species of degenerate scum appears is for some the signal to throw intelligence and perception out the window and listen to what Cameron - a phoenician agent if there ever was one - keeps pulling out of his fat lying behind.

I'm not being paid for playing stupid. And yes, I think Miles Mathis is spot-on on a lot of things.


----------



## Nexus7 (Dec 23, 2021)

As for the insurance companies, they are "in on it". I highly doubt that in the Titanic case any money was paid. Or something was paid to "wash" illegal money. Same in the 9/11 case..

As for the purpose of the Titanic hoax, there does not need to be one at all. Just to quote Obummer "Yes, we can" they can fake events easily when 95% of the media/politicians are in on it. But they leave clues on purpose for some reason (like the bad crisis actors and their 33s etc.).

And for the wreck, they can just sink a related or simmilar ship and then make docus about subs and divers "finding" the wreck and make more $ with these docus and movies...I believe one guy is named Ballard who "discovered" wrecks, ofc also "in on it" They like the ball or balls (and dicks ) in their names too btw.
Same with "RA" or "EL". So Ballard has ball, baal and RA.
Also many "Nazis" have the EL, Hitler, Himmler,Rommel,Merkel,Göbbels.. all gay actwhores

Lusitania was also f-a-k-e


----------



## emperornorton (May 31, 2022)

Pictures from the Carpathia taken the day after the _Titanic_ sank, according to the auction house that sold them. Included is an interesting photo taken of the officers of the _Titanic_ and _Carpathia_ together on the deck of the _Carpathia_ that would seem to corroborate this claim.




This may be the monster ice cliff (left) that pulverized the _Titanic_.





If this is a photo of the _Carpathia_ itself then it was probably taken from a life boat but it could have been taken from one of the other five boats that were reported to be unloading passengers from the _Titanic_. On the other hand, it may be a photo of the _Californian_, which actually looked just like the _Carpathian_. What if the _Californian_ _*was*_ the _Carpathian_...





Yeah, I don't know either. Presumably the photographer visited Venice at some point and took this picture before sailing to America, but it wouldn't surprise me—nothing would surprise me—if these were the actual _Titanic_ life boats.





I thought officer Murdoch went down with the Titanic. No? (Arrow mine.)

As far as I'm concerned this is more evidence that neither the Titanic nor the Olympic sank. (If you want to verify the setting of this photo you can probably find pictures of the Carpathia officers here.)


----------



## InchoateTulpa (Jun 1, 2022)

emperornorton said:


> Pictures from the Carpathia taken the day after the _Titanic_ sank, according to the auction house that sold them. Included is an interesting photo taken of the officers of the _Titanic_ and _Carpathia_ together on the deck of the _Carpathia_ that would seem to corroborate this claim.
> 
> View attachment 23079
> This may be the monster ice cliff (left) that pulverized the _Titanic_.
> ...


I'm reminded of the book titled "The wreck of the Titan" which foretold the Titanic disaster 14 years before it happened.

Imagine how many people they have working on projects scheduled years in the future.  Not unlike how Kennedy and Lincoln had so many coincidences associated with their respective "assassinations." 

Paranormal woo written in to the scripts to hypnotize the unwashed masses.


----------



## Udjat (Jun 2, 2022)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but the Titanic was owned by J.P. Morgan.  He decided not to go on the Titanic a couple days before it left port.  I wonder why, hmmm..?  

I read the book "the sinking of the Titanic and the end of the Edwardian era", which was an interesting read.  You get a better idea which people were on the ship at the time.  Most of these people that were wealthy on this ship were philanthropists, and might I add very important family names at the time.  You might remember the Astor family was on that ship, and they owned the property that the Empire state building now stands, not to mention the hugest hotels in New York at that time.  These people are also related to the Roosevelts, go figure.  

The people that survived the titanic had many troubles after, in their lives.  I guess the "Jack" that was on this ship was from a wealthy family and even though he survived, he ended up committing suicide several years later.  One woman survived and when the RMS Carpathia started for New York, she jumped off of the boat to perish.  Crazy!!!

The whole story is confusing and convoluted in my opinion.  I think it was a set up and I think the main purpose of that cruise was to get rid of some of those people on that ship on purpose.  The elite never play nice when it comes to money, I think they are worse than the mophia and the mob.  

Oh, just a little bit of info about our former president, he shared ownership with the Japanese Yokoi family of the land underneath the Empire State Building in 1994.  You can't trust any of these elite.  I guess to them money and status make the world go round.  Now China owns the Empire Sate Building and the TapanZee bridge.


----------



## BernaysSauce (Jun 13, 2022)

What's the deal with the propeller swap, from titanic to Olympia, a few months before titanic is due to sail? Note that each ships propellers were branded with the ships name (this is used to debunk ship swap conspiracy theories). Olympia, after the sinking of titanic then undergoes extensive refurb to make it more like titanic before it sets sail again.


----------



## Udjat (Jun 14, 2022)

I wanted to also mention (sorry if someone has all ready), that this was not Edward Smith's first rodeo.  I guess, before the titanic voyage, Captain Smith was in a few accidents with a couple other ships.  
It seems to me that J.P. Morgan found the perfect Captain to use for his purposely doomed ship.


----------



## north (Jun 14, 2022)

There is much evidence provided in a book which I can recommend to the german-speaking reader;
das-titanic-attentat by Gerhard Wisnewski. Seeing the price tag now makes me regret giving it away for free after I have kept it for a decade or two 

What I remember from the book:
RMS Olympic & HMS Hawke had a collision in 1911, sept 20th – and also that one seems not to have been an accident – so it needed to be towed back to the docks for repair work. Which supposedly caused 1 month delay finishing the Titanic.

According to G. W., the damage to the Olympic was so severe that it was basically a total loss and the circumstances of the accident would have suggested that it wouldn't be covered by insurance.

There are so many hints listed in the book which indicate the ship was rebranded so that the in-progress-titanic could live a happy ships life under the name "Olympic" whilst the real Olympic was discarede gracefully with favourable circumstances in regards to insurance claims.

Amongst the biolerman staff there were rumors of fires in the coal stash so that some described it as a ticking bomb. One boilerman was later  reported to have left the ship in secrecy with the postal transfer which was like the last possibility before making the great journey: he managed to sneak off despite he desperately needed the money.

Also, many competitors of JP Morgan were on the ship, as they were hoping to make alliances with him so to make good business. And J.P.M. obviously knew beforehand, re-routing his art collection which otherwise whould have been gone for good.

G.W really covers a great deal of aspects I never heard of on youtube or other sources. Is there any german speaking reader here who maybe also has this book by chance?


----------



## BernaysSauce (Jun 14, 2022)

north said:


> There is much evidence provided in a book which I can recommend to the german-speaking reader;
> das-titanic-attentat by Gerhard Wisnewski. Seeing the price tag now makes me regret giving it away for free after I have kept it for a decade or two
> 
> What I remember from the book:
> ...


Ahhh, that gives a wider view in itself doesn't it. The more you know and all that. Then there's the whole gold standard to fiat money angle to superimpose over the situation. JP Morgan raises that bonce of his once again
Riiiiight, so the guy had also invested heavily in white star, amongst others, with zero experience of the shipping industry. When we realise we're losing at monopoly, some of us flip the board to avoid the L.


----------



## phair2 (Aug 7, 2022)

emperornorton said:


> Let's review. The _Titanic_ began its maiden voyage on April 10, 1912, sailing from Southampton for New York. Meanwhile, the _Olympic_, according to the narrative, was traveling the opposite direction, having left New York on April 13. That's the official story.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11678
> ...


There was a surviving female witness who saw a white foamy stream heading for the ship and when it reached the vessel, there was a loud report (explosion) but she called it a report which was the language of that time, and the ship shuddered.  It was hit with a torpedo, maybe 2, from the new German U-boats.  The crew of the U-boat was paid by JP Morgan to do the job.  It served as a test for Germany's u-boats and torpedoes about to be used in the coming WW1.  Germany would not necessarily have had knowledge of this live test of their equipment.  It explains why is sank so fast.  It worked remarkably well.  People reported a low lying vessel appearing in the distance shining a light on the sinking ship and then disappearing into the night.  It did not appear to intend to rescue as some of them shouted at it and tried to get their attention.  Assessing the damage and submerging.  For obvious reasons the sub could not help take on survivors.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 7, 2022)

phair2 said:


> There was a surviving female witness who saw a white foamy stream heading for the ship and when it reached the vessel, there was a loud report (explosion) but she called it a report which was the language of that time, and the ship shuddered.  It was hit with a torpedo, maybe 2, from the new German U-boats.  The crew of the U-boat was paid by JP Morgan to do the job.  It served as a test for Germany's u-boats and torpedoes about to be used in the coming WW1.  Germany would not necessarily have had knowledge of this live test of their equipment.  It explains why is sank so fast.  It worked remarkably well.  People reported a low lying vessel appearing in the distance shining a light on the sinking ship and then disappearing into the night.  It did not appear to intend to rescue as some of them shouted at it and tried to get their attention.  Assessing the damage and submerging.  For obvious reasons the sub could not help take on survivors.


Once upon a time it was the custom for people contributing to threads to show where they got their information from so anyone else unravelling the past could go and check the likely veracity for themselves.
In this case even the name of a surviving witness is not included and neither is anything else. No links to documents, newspaper article, journals of the lady herself or anyone she related her story too.

Look at the logistics of a submarine keeping in touch with a ship in the North Atlantic assuming the sub found the ship long before it sank the ship.
Look at the impossibility of a single submarine waiting on station actually locating the ship at the sink site.
Look at how many other vessels were on the same sea lane at the time.
How could a submarine which had to surface frequently keep up with an ocean going liner?

As to the bribery of an entire submarine crew look into the German Imperial Navy of the time to establish the likelihood of that being possible.

As to the lady.
Isn't it amazing that of all the people claimed to be travelling on the ship be they crew or passengers  she was on deck or peering out of her cabins porthole, not enjoying the onboard entertainment or asleep in her cabin and happened to look at the surface of the sea which must have been calm enough and the light bright enough to reveal a line of bubbles.
Yet she did not see the report or bang or explosion, she heard it.

Even crews on merchant ships and naval escorts who were actively looking for torpedo tracks rarely saw them but this lady not trained to know what she is looking for saw them and knew what they were, as bloody if!

Even that cursory wander through probabilities throws the story into fantasy.

For more as few seem to bother reading entire threads these days.
SH Archive - Our civilization did not build Titanic, Olympic or Britannic. Theirs did. Was it the Tartarian one?

Edit to correct the auto correct. Artificially intelligent my arse.


----------



## north (Aug 7, 2022)

I was checking if the before mentioned book is still so ridiculously expensive – which it is – and came across a review which gives a very good summary of the contents. So I took the liberty to have it translated via deepL.



> In the official story of the Titanic, which everyone knows, explanations about how this disaster happened are
> of this disaster are provided, which seem to be firmly burned into the collective consciousness.
> This is based on countless TV documentaries, books and, last but not least, the famous
> film "Titanic" by Cameron. In this story, everything lines up seamlessly:
> ...


source – automatically translated using DeepL

Regarding the above I can only full-heartedly second that.

In contrast, there is another comment which makes fun of the theories provided in the book. Obviously the author of this negative comment struggles to accept the evidence provided. A much-telling attempt of ridiculing Gerhard Wisnewski's work is to use a reflection of a witness report to make fun of a word which sounds like whoever is using it would believe in fairy-tales; _Geisterschiff_ – Ghost Ship. This was a witness expressing the sight of a ship which had no signs of life on it. No noises, no lights. Needless to say if a captain decides to silently wait next to a ship accident on the open sea, actively obscuring their presence, it doesn't shed the best light on them to put it mildly. It is inconceivable to me how one can make fun of this by ridiculising the terminology used by the witness.

This as a side note – although merely a review on a popular online book sales platform, it is a perfect example of the tactics employed by fact checkers so often.
_
edit: correct a few typos_


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 7, 2022)

I have thought about doing this but never have yet.
It may well be of benefit to go through Titanic's claimed existence from its keel laying ceremony to its launch to its 'recorded' appearances and figure out where Olympic was claimed to be on these dates to see if there are anomalies.
The same process could also be run on the other four stackers afloat at this time.
It would also be of value to do the same on older three stackers that could pass for Titanic/Olympic at a distance with the addition of a fake funnel.

For me the erased uniformed officer is prime evidence the ship in the photograph claimed to be Titanic is in truth Olympic and the officers face was so well known at the time of Titanics claimed demise his appearance in the photograph would show it to be the Olympic.
Whoever he is and wherever his career went after the photograph was taken it is likely he became even more noticeable hence the manipulation.
My guess for it is all I have is he went on to be a well known naval officer in WW1 or a politician or as another possibility he is in a foreign navy's uniform and the ship is equally foreign.

Edit. Auto correct correction.


----------



## phair2 (Aug 7, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Once upon a time it was the custom for people contributing to threads to show where they got their information from so anyone else unravelling the past could go and check the likely veracity for themselves.
> In this case even the name of a surviving witness is not included and neither is anything else. No links to documents, newspaper article, journals of the lady herself or anyone she related her story too.
> 
> Look at the logistics of a submarine keeping in touch with a ship in the North Atlantic assuming the sub found the ship long before it sank the ship.
> ...


As I work 7 days a week I don't have time to reply in length and provide for you links that I have long forgotten and would need to search for again just as you would.   Question:  Did you help me find the links for this information initially?  No ?  So I had to do that myself?  Anything and everything could be fantasy.  But the sub would have been GIVEN the position by JP Morgan or someone in his employ.  So that part's easy.  How did the sub find the ship....please....do you think sailors didn't know how to get places without modern equipment.  It was at night.  The sub could have been on the surface for most of the time.  Probably even released the torpedo on the surface.  A luxury liner is well lit up in the blackness of the sea at night.    They already knew the position.  A woman survivor of the time saw the torpedo trail.  BOOM !  Defeat that.  She was lying??  AT a time when ZERO women were in the military and would have knowledge of what a torpedo even is.  She described it precisely enough.  But without using the word torpedo.  THINK !!  Think beyond what you've been indoctrinated with.  WW1 (don't even get me started on WW2) was planned since the Russia-Germany-England alliance of the 1870's was dissolved.  That was the purpose of dissolving that alliance to make them all a little weaker.  Why?  So Communism could take over somewhere easier.  The logistics and location were the easy part.  But an eyewitness --and I'm sure there was more than one, there are always people staring out over the railing-- we just don't hear from them and what news outlet would report it.  An eyewitness with that description locks it.  Plus the sub (mysterious vessel riding low in the water that then disappears instead of helping??) was the sub assessing damage.  No one helped me find these stories and I have to work at 9am and it's 8:40 am right now.  You'll have to find it yourself if you even want to.  There are plenty of theories on it being sunk by torpedoes.  Fund them.  I can't do it for you because now it's 8:41.  Do you think I have nothing else to do but keep track of every conspiracy theory link and video I ever found in the last 20 years?  If you don't want to do it then fine, believe what you want.  But why give others a hard time over it?  I'm satisfied with the information I found.  If you are not satisfied, you do more research.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 7, 2022)

phair2 said:


> As I work 7 days a week I don't have time to reply in length and provide for you links that I have long forgotten and would need to search for again just as you would.   Question:  Did you help me find the links for this information initially?  No ?  So I had to do that myself?  Anything and everything could be fantasy.  But the sub would have been GIVEN the position by JP Morgan or someone in his employ.  So that part's easy.  How did the sub find the ship....please....do you think sailors didn't know how to get places without modern equipment.  It was at night.  The sub could have been on the surface for most of the time.  Probably even released the torpedo on the surface.  A luxury liner is well lit up in the blackness of the sea at night.    They already knew the position.  A woman survivor of the time saw the torpedo trail.  BOOM !  Defeat that.  She was lying??  AT a time when ZERO women were in the military and would have knowledge of what a torpedo even is.  She described it precisely enough.  But without using the word torpedo.  THINK !!  Think beyond what you've been indoctrinated with.  WW1 (don't even get me started on WW2) was planned since the Russia-Germany-England alliance of the 1870's was dissolved.  That was the purpose of dissolving that alliance to make them all a little weaker.  Why?  So Communism could take over somewhere easier.  The logistics and location were the easy part.  But an eyewitness --and I'm sure there was more than one, there are always people staring out over the railing-- we just don't hear from them and what news outlet would report it.  An eyewitness with that description locks it.  Plus the sub (mysterious vessel riding low in the water that then disappears instead of helping??) was the sub assessing damage.  No one helped me find these stories and I have to work at 9am and it's 8:40 am right now.  You'll have to find it yourself if you even want to.  There are plenty of theories on it being sunk by torpedoes.  Fund them.  I can't do it for you because now it's 8:41.  Do you think I have nothing else to do but keep track of every conspiracy theory link and video I ever found in the last 20 years?  If you don't want to do it then fine, believe what you want.  But why give others a hard time over it?  I'm satisfied with the information I found.  If you are not satisfied, you do more research.


No idea why you are so triggered. The lack of time argument applies to all of us. However you are happy with the submarine story and that's all that matters.
Sorry I wasted your time.

Edit to add.
Though pushed for time just now thanks to the speedy search engine start page I was able to find this.
And for those even more pushed for time and love the utube god its a video! Hurrah!


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vHKlrpzqhSg_​
Second edit as I found ten minutes to have a butchers, phew!

Source WW1 German U-Boats


> The prewar admiratly program (U1-U31)
> 
> Until 1904 von Tirpitz's opinion of submarines was negative, but after the Forelle's success he ordered the Torpedoinspektion (‘torpedo inspection’, a department of the Reichsmarineamt, responsible for all development of this new underwater weapon) to design a genuine submarine.
> 
> ...



Maybe just me but it looks like none of the German sub's of the day could go into the North Atlantic let alone wander through an iceberg field.

Edit three 
Further reading on the linked site shows no submarines could get to 400 nautical miles off of Newfoundland, where the ship sank, and back to Kiel again on one fuel load.

The submarines U5 6 7 8 had an operating radius of 1900 nautical miles. 





> They also had a better range, carrying 54 tons of fuel oil, for a 1900 nautical mile (3500 km) radius of action.



Kiel the sub's base, to Newfoundland is 1678 miles straight line distance. Titanic sank 400 miles from Newfoundland.


----------

